
Elizabeth Holmes Challenges U.S. Charges over Theranos Blood Tests - danso
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-10/holmes-challenges-u-s-charges-over-theranos-patient-blood-tests
======
JohnFen
> The former chief executive of the blood-test startup that imploded after
> reaching a $9 billion valuation argues that allegations she misled patients
> should be dismissed as too vague and because the government can’t prove that
> people who got inaccurate test results were actually harmed.

Sheesh, she just can't stop being an utterly vile person.

Whether or not the people who for inaccurate test results were harmed isn't
relevant to the case that they were defrauded. Fraud happens when someone has
given you some sort of consideration based on your false representations.

It may be relevant in terms of seeking damages, but that's a different thing.

